

Google 'obsessed' with chasing Facebook - devgutt
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/connect/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501833&objectid=10792228

======
joelmaat
What is the real reason for this, other than display ads and (maybe)
attention? Are the founders pissed that Zuckerberg might end up richer than
them? Is it for "copying"?

~~~
nextparadigms
I guess it's because everyone used to think that the social aspect will have
such a huge impact on search that it will disrupt and replace Google's search
model.

But I think they were wrong. The social aspect is a minor aspect at best
regarding search, and it should be just one of Google's hundreds of other
search signals, not 50% of the search algorithm.

